

Opossums: Survival Machines (2012) - growlix
http://bittelmethis.com/what-are-opossums/

======
DennisP
The paper about the antivenom is from 1999. I'm really curious what happened
with that.

------
jqm
This article neglected one very interesting fact about Opossums. That they
have a forked penis. (Ok, maybe I'm the only one that finds that interesting.)

~~~
webwielder
That's in part 2, linked at the end of the article.

~~~
jqm
Well it should have been at the top. H1. In flashing red. (actually
embarrassed I missed part 2).

------
dang
Url changed from [http://boingboing.net/2012/07/09/you-cannot-poison-an-
opossu...](http://boingboing.net/2012/07/09/you-cannot-poison-an-
opossum.html), which points to this one.

Submitters: please read what you post and, if it points to a more original
source, post that one instead.

